# Fuji Altamira 2.0 Di2 UL



## speedyg55

I recently acquired this bike to see how it would compare to my 2008 Scott Addict. Plus, I, of course, wanted to try out electronic shifting  It's definitely a different beast compared to the Addict in that it's heavier (duh) and handles quite differently. Overall, though, it's a fantastic bike and rides extremely smoothly. 

And what everybody clicked the link for--pictures!

With Zipp 404 tubulars:

























With Reynolds tubulars:


----------



## Maniton

I like the black and white scheme. Nice bike!


----------



## paule11

Fuji makes some beautiful looking bikes


----------



## speedyg55

Thanks, guys! I'm really loving the bike. It's stiff when standing and sprinting yet relatively plush while in the saddle.


----------



## picview

How do you like the Rotor 3D+F crankset and Ultegra DI2 front derailleur combination? How does it compare it with an all-Shimano drivetrain with, say Ultegra 6700 crankset?


----------

